# Mails



## hahni (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Kunde bekommt folgende Meldung:
--
Ihr E-Mail Konto info@xxx.de <http://info@xxx.de>  hat den verfügbaren Speicherplatz (nahezu) ausgeschöpft.
E-Mail Konto:  info@xxx.de <http://info@xxx.de> 
Name: Info
Belegter Speicher: 1350.513 MB
Verfügbarer Speicher: 1500 MB
Belegt: 90.03%
--
Wenn ich aber in "/var/mail" nachsehe, scheint dieser Speicherplatz nicht annähernd ausgeschöpft zu sein. Was ist hierfürdieUhrsache?
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## florian030 (2. Mai 2016)

Wie hast Du denn unter /var/vmail nachgesehen? Mit du -chs /var/vmail/domain/mailbox?


----------



## hahni (2. Mai 2016)

So leider nicht, sondern nur mit "du" im entsprechenden Verzeichnis. Aber offensichtlich kommt es auf die Zusatzparameter an...?


----------



## florian030 (2. Mai 2016)

Die kannst Du auch weglassen. Ich find das nur leserlicher. Du kannst aber auch dovecot fragen: doveadm quota get -u email@adresse


----------



## hahni (2. Mai 2016)

Das erscheint mir sinnvoller. Denn mit "du" dürfte der Speicherplatz so nicht benötigt worden sein. Jedenfalls steht nichts in den "new", "cur" und "tmp"-Verzeichnissen. oder kann man sich darauf nicht verlassen?


----------



## hahni (3. Mai 2016)

Leider kann ich das Problem immer noch nicht komplett nachvollziehen. Belegter Speicherplatz und das, was in den Kontingent-Mails angegeben wird, klafft schon extrem auseinander !


----------



## florian030 (4. Mai 2016)

Benutzt Du Dovecot oder Courier?


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2016)

Dovecot


----------



## florian030 (5. Mai 2016)

Dann mach doch einfach mal 
	
	



```
doveadm quota get -u '*'
```
Wenn Du meinst, dass die Werte nicht stimmen, kannst Du mit 
	
	



```
doveadm quota recalc -u '*'
```
 Dovecot veranlassen, die quotas neu zu berechnen.


----------



## hahni (5. Mai 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank, dass du dich bereiterklärt hast, mir dabei zu helfen. Allein der erste Befehl wird mit folgendem Fehler quittiert:
--
doveadm quota get -u '*'
doveadm(root): Fatal: Unknown command 'quota', but plugin quota exists. Try to set mail_plugins=quota
--


----------



## florian030 (6. Mai 2016)

Hast Du in der Dovecot-Config mail_plugins = $mail_plugins quota zu stehen? Wenn nein, mal anpassen, Dovecot neu starten und noch mal versuchen


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2016)

Da sehe ich später einmal nach. Könnte dies auch der Grund sein, warum vollkommen falsche Speicherbelegungen angzeigt werden?


----------



## hahni (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe verschiedene Anleitungen gefunden. Einmal, dass man den Eintrag in die "conf.d/10-mail.conf" hinzufügen soll und einmal, dass der Eintrag in der Hauptkonfiguration stehen soll. Was ist denn nun richtig und empfohlen (Ubuntu 14.04)?


----------



## florian030 (10. Mai 2016)

conf.d/* wird nicht benutzt. ISPConfig schreibt alles nach dovecot.conf


----------



## hahni (13. Mai 2016)

In der /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf steht beispielsweise:
--
protocol imap {
  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota
}
protocol pop3 {
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
  mail_plugins = quota
}
--
Dort muss das dann jeweils eingebettet werden? Zudem gibt es noch eine /etc/init/dovecot.conf.


----------

